# What breed is this?



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

We bought this hen as a Rhode Island Red, but I'm starting to think she is a black sex link or a another breed? I have no clue she looks nothing like my other RIRs. Any Ideas?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Deffinitly not rhode island red. Where did you get her from?


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

I ordered her from southern states who orders her from someone else.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would guess a black sex link, just poorly feathered at the moment.


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but, she is two yrs old and has always looked like this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

kklove2018 said:


> That's what I was thinking but, she is two yrs old and has always looked like this.


That's interesting. I guess you got lucky and got a unique hen


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha I guess I did


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya it looks like a black sex link.. Or MAYBE some kind of mix of something


----------

